# Bottlehead preamp from stock to not



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a picture of a stock preamp assembled from the kit.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

You know me, I can't leave anything stock. So, here is the working side of what becomes a slightly modified version.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The chassis above I fitted into this custom cabinet. The side posts actually hold the top chassis on.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Next I built a fully custom version using point to point wiring but staying true to the schematic.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

This custom chassis I mounted in a one off cabinet. The knobs I machined from billet aluminum.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The next mod I did was to replace the volume pots with stepped attenuators and replace the output caps.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Not one to let well enough alone, I re-stained the cabinet in a dark mahogany.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Even more mods. This time a whole new chassis.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The dual volume attenuators gave way to a stereo attenuator using 1% Dale resistors. I also added the Camille Cascode Constant Current Source (little PC boards). This is a high impedance current limit circuit for preamp and driver tubes, designed by John Camille.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

And finally from the back.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You always have great mod threads. It would be nice to know why you decided on each change & what difference you perceived afterwards. Nice, neat work.


----------

